# Tired Of Slow Play?



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Are you tired of slow play and inconsiderate golfers in the group ahead of you? Try this method to speed up play. This should be very effective and I doubt you will have any arguments with anyone


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If only!

That could solve an awful lot of problems


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Just don't forget the rules of engagement: 

1.) Ask to play through
2.) Then enguage!

:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I want one of those carts!!!

If you want to know why, read the last part of my recent post under "What ticks you off?" You'll understand...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

hmmmm, this was posted at Golfrewind just a few days ago....


----------

